# Bay County Buck - What will he score?



## buckhunter32175 (Mar 9, 2010)

A buddy of mine harvested this buck in southern Bay County on Friday. Several of us were hunting him and we are super stoked that he got him. 

He is taking the deer to FWC on Thursday to be scored. I believe he will easily make the Registry.

Anyone care to take a guess at what he will score? I will post the results later in the week. 

Thanks.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

That's a big old gooden :thumbup: 115 to 120


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

What's the deal with the tag on the horn.


----------



## buckhunter32175 (Mar 9, 2010)

*tags*

Our land owner issues both buck and antlerless tags to their clubs. All deer are required to be tagged before they leave the property. It's a little different way of doing business but business has been good this year. We have no complaints!


----------



## hurricanes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

115-120


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

119


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

122 3/8


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

124


----------



## kwcasey35 (Dec 11, 2015)

110


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

121 5/8 EXACTLY! 

make sure you follow up on the thread and tell me what I win.....


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

In the spirit of ppwerball, I'll throw out 111


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice buck there!! He looks tall he'll go 125.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice mass for around here, but he's got some things that are gonna hurt him. FWC will score it green, but B&C wants it dried for a couple of months.

8pt. Small spread. Deductions for left/right symmetry imbalance. Just over 100...maybe 105. 

Hope I am wrong though. Either way...heckuva buck. 

We lease from the same landowner. Not sure why, but the ranch wants the tag between the first and second point.


----------



## llllllllll (Dec 31, 2010)

He will make the Florida Buck Registry 
I guess 110 -117


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Who cares about deductions, I say 118.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

116 2/8ths


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

When do we find out? This is more exciting than lotto


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Nets are for fish. Score what the deer grows and screw deductions.


----------



## kwcasey35 (Dec 11, 2015)

Florida Buck Registry is by net. So you might wanna save a few fish and use your nets on a deer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Hwy 79 seen him three time on side of hwy 108 inches. Amazing what you can grow with 5000 acres of walking/biking park next to you.


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

126 5/8


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

116 3/8"


----------



## SwampdonkeyTSD (Jun 29, 2015)

110"


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

117


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

120


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

kwcasey35 said:


> Florida Buck Registry is by net. So you might wanna save a few fish and use your nets on a deer!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And where in life does this matter?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

kwcasey35 said:


> Florida Buck Registry is by net. So you might wanna save a few fish and use your nets on a deer!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't ever register a deer. I've killed deer big enough to be registered and don't see the point of it. So I'll keep my net on my boats.


----------



## kwcasey35 (Dec 11, 2015)

Splittine said:


> I wouldn't ever register a deer. I've killed deer big enough to be registered and don't see the point of it. So I'll keep my net on my boats.



If you're not ever gonna have one scored or registered then why waste our time with posting nonsense on thread that is about scoring a deer. SMH.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

kwcasey35 said:


> If you're not ever gonna have one scored or registered then why waste our time with posting nonsense on thread that is about scoring a deer. SMH..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I score all my deer just personally don't see a need to register it. I have nothing to prove to anyone else. If you want to register one I think that's great. I have no issues with it. And FYI I never said I wouldn't ever score a deer. SMh


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Size, Does it matter?

A mortician was working late one night. 

 
He examined the body of Mr. Schwartz, 
about to be cremated, 
and made a startling discovery. 
Schwartz had the largest private part 
he had ever seen! 


'I'm sorry Mr. Schwartz,' the mortician 
commented, 'I can't allow you to be cremated 
with such an impressive private part. 
It must be saved for posterity.' 


So, he removed it, 
stuffed it into his briefcase, 
and took it home. 


'I have something to show 
you won't believe,' he said to his wife, 
opening his briefcase. 


'My God!' the wife exclaimed, 
'Schwartz is dead!' :whistling:


----------



## kwcasey35 (Dec 11, 2015)

Splittine said:


> I score all my deer just personally don't see a need to register it. I have nothing to prove to anyone else. If you want to register one I think that's great. I have no issues with it. And FYI I never said I wouldn't ever score a deer. SMh



I bet if you kill a potential state record you will register it. That's the only way you will find out if it's a state record. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

kwcasey35 said:


> I bet if you kill a potential state record you will register it. That's the only way you will find out if it's a state record.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's a difference in a 200" deer as a state record and putting a 120" deer on a registry that's littered with them.


----------



## kwcasey35 (Dec 11, 2015)

kwcasey35 said:


> I bet if you kill a potential state record you will register it. That's the only way you will find out if it's a state record.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I agree.. On the long list of 120's


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckhunter32175 (Mar 9, 2010)

Not sure where SCRUGGS gets his info from but this deer was killed in Gulf County...... someone posted something about a walking park too when I put up pics of my wife's deer from earlier in the year..... amazing what people think they know

Thanks for all the replies...... he will be scored tomorrow and I will update.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

buckhunter32175 said:


> Not sure where SCRUGGS gets his info from but this deer was killed in Gulf County...... someone posted something about a walking park too when I put up pics of my wife's deer from earlier in the year..... amazing what people think they know
> 
> Thanks for all the replies...... he will be scored tomorrow and I will update.


I'm confused. In the thread subject and first post you state that the buck was killed in Bay County, but this one says it was killed in Gulf County. Are you talking about two different deer?

Oh, and I'm guessing it is right at 110 gross. It is a nice deer, but his score will be limited by short main beams and not much antler spread. Definitely better than anything I've killed in Florida.


----------



## buckhunter32175 (Mar 9, 2010)

Rick - Our lease encompasses both Bay and Gulf County...he was killed in Bay County but was less than 25 yards from Gulf County........That was my error in my earlier response.

Thanks.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

buckhunter32175 said:


> Rick - Our lease encompasses both Bay and Gulf County...he was killed in Bay County but was less than 25 yards from Gulf County........That was my error in my earlier response.
> 
> Thanks.


Gotcha thanks. You did say Southern Bay County, so I wondered if it was near the county line.


----------



## buckhunter32175 (Mar 9, 2010)

*Official Score is In*

FWC scored the deer this morning at 105 4/8 inches and aged the deer at 4.5 years old.

Thanks for all the guesses........I enjoy this type of thread


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

22" mass
13" wide
40" main beams
30" tine
_________
105" total

Nevermind- I know you guys wont believe I was that close without seeing the previous post anyway - but I was, just had to take off my shoes to total it up and posted too late!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

dangit, missed it like the powerball.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> 22" mass
> 13" wide
> 40" main beams
> 30" tine
> ...


Uh huh... sure....


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

FWC usually gives you the net score. I am with Chase, the deer should get credit for all that is has .. What was the gross score?



buckhunter32175 said:


> FWC scored the deer this morning at 105 4/8 inches and aged the deer at 4.5 years old.
> 
> Thanks for all the guesses........I enjoy this type of thread


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

I won with my estimate of 105 but I'd preferred to have won Powerball !!

100+ is an everyday buck in the rest of the country, but quite an achievement in Florida. It's one thing to say you have a 100+ FL buck. It's another to have a certified scorer put a tape on it and verify!! I think the registry is a great thing and glad FL does it. I'll keep putting my scrubs in it. Long live NET!!

Congrats to the trigger puller. He put up a respectable buck on here two years ago too. Does he have two BR entries now?


----------



## buckhunter32175 (Mar 9, 2010)

BCBZ - This is his second Registry buck and he is pumped about it....... still got some catching up to do......I actually called this buck #6 because I figured if I harvested him he would be my 6th buck in the Registry..... he has been kicking my butt on the softball fields for years but every time he throws me out I remind him that hunting season is right around the corner!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

No pun intended in my comment. I drive hwy 79 everyday and both the bucks you posted looked like deer I had seen in southern bay county. Which is located to a large walking park that is also a sanctuary which has great bucks. It is a nice deer thiugh


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Nets are retarded a deer should not be deducted if it grows it grows.
I doubt y'all do deductions when you score your own selves :whistling::shifty:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I understand nets and i love a beautiful balanced rack but around here we need a total on bone!


----------



## p3bowhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

117


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

110...but gross over 120.....nice buck...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

fairpoint said:


> 110...but gross over 120.....nice buck...


Another victim to suggested threads.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

I gonna say 109 1/3


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

How is that buck now, 'bout 13 or so?!?!?


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

He’d been a good one by now.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dammit, got me again, stop this madness


----------

